

My first Chrome Extension. Looking for constructive criticism and advice - kylekampy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/musicality-music-player/fjiolbglibkahkipcdgeepdfdgfkdbee

======
kylekampy
I know the permissions are overbearing. The reason it requests permissions for
all sites instead of just the supported players is because of the way Chrome
updates extensions. If I were to go that route and at some point add another
player (which happens often), Chrome would disable the extension for everyone
until they re-approve the changed permissions.

I believe there is a way to do it dynamically and allow the user to choose
which players they want to allow access to, and then accept the changed
permissions. However a majority of my user base will not care, and would
actually prefer the one click install ease of use. At least that's my
reasoning.

For those of you really concerned, you can download the source and modify
manifest.json to change where the contentscript is injected for peace of mind.
[https://github.com/kkamperschroer/Musicality](https://github.com/kkamperschroer/Musicality)

~~~
willnorris
Chrome forcing the user to re-approve the extension when it tries to access
more data is a feature, not something to work around. That alone is reason
enough for me to say "thanks, but no thanks"

~~~
kylekampy
I agree with you. As a privacy-conscious user of Chrome extensions, I'm glad
Chrome does things this way. There are too many horror stories out there.

I'll continue to look into ways I can deal with this without blindly asking
for everything. I haven't found a good solution yet, but that doesn't mean
there isn't a better way to do it out there.

------
flippyhead
Right off the bat, I spent 5 seconds looking at the plugin page and wasn't
immediately sure what the plugin does. There's a list of features starting
with "Playback Controls" and "Now playing information"... I assume it's a
music player maybe? I'd suggest working up a short, succinct sentence that
explains in very simple terms what the plugin does and make sure it's the
thing I first see!

~~~
kylekampy
Great point. That was one of my concerns. I was hoping the screenshots were
self explanatory, but that's probably a bad assumption.

I'll work on refining the title and description. It's really a quick-and-easy
controller for online music players.

Thanks. :)

